# E-Plan kompatible Alternative?



## oliversps (5 Juni 2019)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich wüsste gerne ob ich mit einer Demoversion oder gar einer kostenlosen Software eine E-Plan Datei öffnen und anschauen kann.

Hat das schon mal Jemand gemacht? Würde mich über einen Tipp sehr freuen!

Lg Olli


----------



## der_schmuu (5 Juni 2019)

Hi.

Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Projekte nicht abwärtskompatibel nutzbar.
So lassen sich z.B. Projekte die mit der Kostenlosen Education Version erstellt wurden, auch nur mit Education öffnen. (Selbst Fenstermakros und Co lassen scih nicht von Education zur Pro Variante übertragen).

Meines Wissens gibt es kein CAD-Program das die Eplan Projektdateien öffnen kann. Die einzigste Möglichkeit besteht darin das dir jemand das Projekt als DFX/dwg Dateien ausgibt (rein Grafisch ohne Logik) oder halt als PDF.

Aber vllt hast du ja Glück und jemand hat doch was gefunden... Dann würde es mich auch interessieren.

Gruß Schmuu


----------



## Captain Future (5 Juni 2019)

Es gibt von Eplan oder für Elan nix ohne Kohle.... 
Selbst der Eplan View ist leider nicht umsonst..... Finde ich persönlich sehr sche....e

DXF oder PDF kann ich dir machen 

Gruß


----------



## ChristianVogel (6 Juni 2019)

Hi!

Kostenloses von ePlan? :icon_rolleyes: neeeeee..... 

Aber ich erinnere mich daran, dass es angeblich für "Moeller CAE33" AddIn's und PlugIn's und Addon's... gab, um ePlan-Daten irgendwie hin-und-her-schieben zu können. Das waren allerdings noch die alten Zeiten mit OS/2. Mittlerweile heißt diese Eaton-Software ProPlan, aber die Kosten dafür und deren Funktionsumfang sind mir leider nicht(mehr) bekannt.

Zum Anschauen auf der Baustelle nehme ich nach wie vor eine PDF, auf dem Tablet mit Stift kann ich dann auch darin rumschmieren und die saubere Revision anhand der gespeicherten PDF vornehmen...

Gruß Christian


----------

